

15-year-old arrested for hacking 259 companies - nsns
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/15-year-old-arrested-for-hacking-259-companies/11585

======
paulhauggis
"He didn’t seem to target specific types of industries: everything from sports
companies, to tourism services, to adult entertainment, to search services
were attacked."

It's because he didn't have a choice. It's "random" because it was what his
scanner picked up.

"The young man reportedly admitted to being responsible, saying that he was
bored and wanted to prove himself. He was described as anti-social, and so
looked to the online world for praise and affirmation, possibly being inspired
by reports about the hacktivist group Anonymous."

How does this "prove" anything? It takes no balls and nearly no skills to run
a scanner and deface a website.

"Eventually, however, ACK!3STX’s anonymizing software failed him and his IP
address was visible to BMI’s C4 (Cyber Crime Competence Centre) unit"

Probably because he didn't actually know how it worked.

